# What tests?



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I'm really sorry, I'm sure this has been asked a million times before but please could someone put a list up of every single test for me and hubby that can be done with an explanation of what it tests for, what is an abnormal and normal result and when that test should be done....

I'm sorry if its a pain for someone to do this but I'm a list girl and I would really like to have this information to print off and tick as I go and take with me to Dr's. 

I really appreciate this,

Thanks xx


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey,

I have recently undergone test at the doctors.

They will test your progesterone levels, i believe anything below 30 is not good and can indicate your not ovulating. My level was 22 which has resulted in me being forwarded to a consultant.
They will also do a chlamidyia test to check there is no infection that is causing any interfility problems. They will do a sperm analysis on your partner to check mobility, any deformities, how many sperm your partner ejaculates etc.

All pretty basic tests and if they pick up on any issues they believe to cause fertility prob;ems you should get referred to an infertility specialit. The wait can be quite long. My first appointment with a specialist is tomorrow, Ive waitied 3months for this appointment.

Good luck x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

Thanks for the reply, Ive had both sets of bloods done, had vaginal swabs and hubby's had his sperm test. 

I was wondering what the blood results should be? still waiting for sperm test results they will be back on thursday. 

Vaginal swabs came back normal. 

xx


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

They will test your Rubella levels. Mine were low so had a booster. The will also test your progesterone hormone to check for ovulation. Anything above 30 is good.

Like I said mine came back as 22 so i have been referred on to a specialist as that indicated no ovulation.

x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

prog came back at 15  im so gutted.......

xx


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine were 22. I have my first appointment yesterday at the fertility clinic. Apprently anything over 10 isnt something to really worry about. 

You will more than likely get referred for a day 2-4 blood test and a hsg to check for any blockages in the fallopian tubes that could be preventing ovulation. This has to be done on day 10 after the first day of your cycle.

Have you been referred to the infertility clinic yet?

xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi ya,

Hubby's SA test is back and he has reduced count and form - so double whammy 

We have booked a double appointment to see GP beginning of September. Ive just spoken to the Andrology Unit where he had his SA done and got them to explain his results as GP didn't say much. She said that we can repeat the test when ever we are ready but would recommend 12 weeks time as thats how long it takes for a sperm to be ready from start to finish. 

We are both on the cambridge diet to loose weight, Ive already lost 5 stone and hubby 2 and Ive banned him from caffeine! 

No not referred to the clinic yet but to be honest I'm OK with waiting till the new year as my hubby already has a son from previous marriage so we have to pay for our treatment. 

How did your appointment go?

xx


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats bad news. If he has already got a child there is hope for you tho! Your Prog levels arent what the clinic would call 'terrible'

I have to have a day 2-4 blood test for FSH, rubella and thyroid. Rubella will be to check if the vaccination i had a few months back kicked in.

Also got to have a hsg before i can start clomid. Was going to try and fit this in this cycle but it has to be on day 10 and that falls the day before i go abroad...dont want to risk infection and being out of the country.

Next clinic appointment wont be for around 4months due to the waiting list. I should receive my appointment date in the next week. Hope the HSG gives me a good clean out so i dont need any clomid as im not a fan of the idea of it.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you. At least youve got the ball rolling now rather than later xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

We have cut out caffeine and ive started using pregnacare and hubbys on wellman vitamins. We are on a strict diet and fitness regime from now on. Going to get his sperm re tested in 3 months and see if any of it has made a difference xx


----------

